# My New Flowerhorns !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters ! They R Some Of My New Flowerhorn Collections That I Just Imported Directly From Vietnam To Vancouver BC. Please Enjoy La !

As We All Know, FHs R Easy To Breed. Each Batch We Got about 500 Frys. 10 Batch Together We Got about 5000 FHs.

However, If U Really Looking For A Masterpiece FH Is Super Hard. For Over 5000 FHs, U can Only Pick 3-5 Real Masterpieces To Pump Them Into A Real Champion!

That's Why Make The Masterpieces Super Special And Expensive !

And They R The Top Finalists That I Have Been Choosing From Over Few Thousand FHs ! Not For Sales ! Just For Sharing !

They R Still Small Only 3-4" But Most Of Them Have Showed Really Good Potential Already. Can't Imagize How They R Gonna Turn To When They Get Older !

The 1St FH, The Top Flowerhornlines Looks Like A Chinese Dragon But Some People Said It Looks Like A Worm ! Lol !


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i'll take them all thankyou very much lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeez jacky you gonna be selling off any of these?, they are amazing

i see dragon... no worm lol


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much Brother Macframalama ! I'm So Glad That U Can See It As A Dragon ! Not A Worm !



macframalama said:


> jeez jacky you gonna be selling off any of these?, they are amazing
> 
> i see dragon... no worm lol


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am surprise that Vietnam still have some good FH. Last time I was back there lots of store don't carry them no more as it is not popular. Are you selling those? they look like a nice king kamfa making me want to get one.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Jacky, those are some beauties you have!
At what age/size can you start to tell which FH are the really special ones?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

vietnam doesnt have any flowerhorns left cuz jacky bought them all , lol


hondas3000 said:


> I am surprise that Vietnam still have some good FH. Last time I was back there lots of store don't carry them no more as it is not popular. Are you selling those? they look like a nice king kamfa making me want to get one.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Honda3000 ! FHs r everywhere But A High Quality FHs R Really Rare. Most People do not sell them out to the Markets! Most FH Hobbyists always keep The Best Ones and those ones they throw out to the Fishstores or Markets r just Regular fish. That's why people most likely can't see this kind of Quality.

They R Not Even Out To Vietnam Market nor Thailand Market. I Got Them Directly From My Best Friend In VIETNAM. He Is Also Not A Seller !

They R Not KingKamfa since most kamfas do not developed Big Round Kok and most of them has no colors !

They R New Strain Super Red FHs Since They R Gonna Have Big Round KOK, Deep Bright Red. And All Thick Shinny Pearls With Nice Pattens Combined with Strong Double Flowerhornlines That Make Them Amazing !

WOW ! U back To Vietnam Too Brother Honda3000 ? When Was It ? U Make Me Wanna Come Back To Vietnam For Vacation ! LOL !

I'm Chinese Vietnamese !



hondas3000 said:


> I am surprise that Vietnam still have some good FH. Last time I was back there lots of store don't carry them no more as it is not popular. Are you selling those? they look like a nice king kamfa making me want to get one.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much Brother Pamela For All The Good Comments About My Small FHs. 
Honestly, It's really hard to tell at which age or size u can tell a FH is Nice or Not till the grow atleast 5-6" or even Older. But still not sure. 
However, For Those Really Special Masterpiece, U Can Tell Right Away Who Is The Boss Even When The R Small like 3" Since The Beauty Will Speak By Itself and Pump Them Stand Out ! 90% The Beauty Of FHs r Based On Their Genetic. The Best Way Is To Know Their Parents. Their BackGround. And Where They Come From. But It's really hard too since most fishstores sell them dont even know exactly who r the parents and the sell rep just say whatever! Lol ! 


Pamela said:


> Jacky, those are some beauties you have!
> At what age/size can you start to tell which FH are the really special ones?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brother Brezilian !


brezilian said:


> i'll take them all thankyou very much lol


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

There is still a lot of nice FHs there in Vietnam and Thailand ! I havent had a chance to seen them all!

If I have a chance to see The Masterpiece FH which has the power to win my heart, I'm gonna get it ! Lol ! Hahahaha !

I'm saving up now ! 


macframalama said:


> vietnam doesnt have any flowerhorns left cuz jacky bought them all , lol


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Once again, you have shown us just how wonderful and vibrant good quality flowerhorns are! Looking forward to watching these flowerhorns become true Masterpieces!

Please keep us updated on the Pumping them into Champions and Good luck with these future Champions....


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Those FH's are gorgeous. I LOVE that first pic. Nice show fish!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there all awesome.. i wish i wish for a fish,,, lol didnt work


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments. Honestly, It's Not hard to take care of a FHs but Its Super Hard To Pump Them to be a Masterpieces And Then From Masterpieces To Be A Champions. Honestly, I'm only expecting that I can get 1-Champion from these Masterpieces. Lol.


djamm said:


> Once again, you have shown us just how wonderful and vibrant good quality flowerhorns are! Looking forward to watching these flowerhorns become true Masterpieces!
> 
> Please keep us updated on the Pumping them into Champions and Good luck with these future Champions....


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments ! !


Elle said:


> Those FH's are gorgeous. I LOVE that first pic. Nice show fish!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Just Wait For The Right Timing Brother. I'm sure u will get ur Masterpiece soon ! Trust Me La ! !


macframalama said:


> there all awesome.. i wish i wish for a fish,,, lol didnt work


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sell me your cast aways lol , im happy with the scraps haha
killer fish, i still have one fh no one has seen yet of mine but when you post these it is hard to compete....beautiful fish jacky


MrJackyTang said:


> Just Wait For The Right Timing Brother. I'm sure u will get ur Masterpiece soon ! Trust Me La ! !


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice looking fish Jacky! Keep us posted on their progress...


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments, Help, And Support Brother Immus !


Immus21 said:


> Nice looking fish Jacky! Keep us posted on their progress...


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Let's post here brother macframalama ! Different Fishes have different beauty ! So that we can share !


macframalama said:


> sell me your cast aways lol , im happy with the scraps haha
> killer fish, i still have one fh no one has seen yet of mine but when you post these it is hard to compete....beautiful fish jacky


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brothers And Sisters !


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, Man Jacky you sure have the most beautiful fish in town.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much !


Piranhaman said:


> Hi, Man Jacky you sure have the most beautiful fish in town.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

They R Also My New FH Collections From LastWeek ! They have been here only for a week. Still recovering from the long shipment !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much !


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

jacky are u alow to bring the fish with u when u fly ? if i want to bring some fish from vietnam to canada what can i do? thank you


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

and u sell FH ?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

alex said:


> jacky are u alow to bring the fish with u when u fly ? if i want to bring some fish from vietnam to canada what can i do? thank you


Dear Brother Alex ! I do have all contacts in Thailand, Singapore, And VIETNAM. I can ship Flowerhorn or other kind of fishes I want to ship.

Honestly, I'm not a seller. I'm just A Regular FH Hobbyist La ! All My FHs r Not For Sales ! They R Just My Personal Collestions !

What kind of Fh r u looking for ? If u want I can bring u to my god brother house. He also has 38 FHs from 4"-8". Most of them r Super Red and look really nice since I imported and pick them by person for him. But I don't know if he is Willing to sell them or not. U can talk with him in person.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi can you call me at 604 466 9368. Thanks. Sam


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Alex ! U can contact Brother Sam since He has a lot of nice looking FRys for Sales with a really good deal ! I think they r Red Dragon Frys !


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

With all these brothers, I'd think I was at a union meeting 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments !


neven said:


> With all these brothers, I'd think I was at a union meeting
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

